# Another Hype-X PFS



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

PFS, It's a **** virus you know...
Theres NO known cure!!!



























I thought a PFS to suit a bit of hunting might be a good idea!


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

That is a real work of art, just beautiful! Did you laminate the veneers yourself?


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

You will be assimilated....

Great job love the contours on short edges, synthetic center piece?


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

HopefulHunter said:


> You will be assimilated....
> 
> Great job love the contours on short edges, synthetic center piece?


Yup. I use a two part epoxy called Bote Cote. It's used in boat building and is very strong. It also seeps into the wood and allows for inferior strength (cheeper) materials to be used as once cured its as hard as steel. This stuff can be used as a finish also by mixing it over a heat lamp to make it runny, then applying with a brush and rubbing in like oil. It's a matt finish but as hard as glass! I likey...
The middle laminate is just black perspex. I drilled a number of random holes, 2mm, through the perspex and more into but not through the ply for the epoxy to 'key' into. Glued and clamped. After two days or so it'll never come apart...


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

yup, epoxy glue is the DB. noticed pounland have got 'EPOXY GLUE' for sale lol, tempted to buy some to see what it's like, can't go fra wrong for a quid,
I'm studying at boatbuilding college ^^


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Lovly art work there


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow .. that one is great! Good work!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

lovely work !


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cooooooooool


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

HopefulHunter said:


> yup, epoxy glue is the DB. noticed pounland have got 'EPOXY GLUE' for sale lol, tempted to buy some to see what it's like, can't go fra wrong for a quid,
> I'm studying at boatbuilding college ^^


Cheers people.
Your a lucky bugger then arnt ya HH. I built a little ply boat called 'TNT' from Glen-L boat designs. It was a 13" ripper. they got some pretty cool stuff for the home DIY boatbuilder even if you've never done it befor...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a museum grade PFS! You do excellent work Rapier.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

ur such a nice person i am amazed you would give me the honor of owning one of these .


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

is this hype-x PFS pattern available? where is it? I can't find it!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> That's a museum grade PFS! You do excellent work Rapier.


Thanks man. i appreciate the kind words


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

The Gopher said:


> is this hype-x PFS pattern available? where is it? I can't find it!


Well coz I'm a bit dumb I havent figured out PDF but I did just take a pic of a drawing on graph paper so you might be able to copy pic and print to the size you need?!?
I'll post it in gallerys, Customs by Rapier gallery


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Ry-shot said:


> ur such a nice person i am amazed you would give me the honor of owning one of these .


No worries mate. Your a good lad. You seem to be making the right choices in life so just remember that when things get nasty, and they will, always stick to your morals *no matter what*. Then no one can say a bad word hey.
Cheers


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you Rapier, if i make a pdf drawing of it can i post it? Thanks again.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Sure man. fill ya boots. How do you make a pdf drawing?


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Here it is. I did both a long handled and short handed version. I re-created the design in a CAD software, then printed it as a PDF (have to have a program for this). Thanks again, Gopher.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Rapier said:


> ur such a nice person i am amazed you would give me the honor of owning one of these .


 No worries mate. Your a good lad. You seem to be making the right choices in life so just remember that when things get nasty, and they will, always stick to your morals *no matter what*. Then no one can say a bad word hey. Cheers[/quote]
thanks pal , means a lot..


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

The Gopher said:


> Here it is. I did both a long handled and short handed version. I re-created the design in a CAD software, then printed it as a PDF (have to have a program for this). Thanks again, Gopher.


awesome bud. very well done
Thankyou
May I post it in my gallery?


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

yes, by all means post it whereever you please. You may want to re-post it in the shared forum so that it is easier to obtain since it is kind of hidden in this thread now. thanks for letting me do that.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

The Gopher said:


> yes, by all means post it whereever you please. You may want to re-post it in the shared forum so that it is easier to obtain since it is kind of hidden in this thread now. thanks for letting me do that.


No no. Thankyou and thanks for the tip re how to make pdf. just gotta get a simple cad or something that will let me draw easily. those programs frustrate me to buggery...
Cheers


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pdf add, yet another slingshot to try out


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Blue Danube said:


> Thanks for the pdf add, yet another slingshot to try out


Thank the gopher for the pdf. I just posted the drawing on graph paper (pic) and he did the rest... not to bad huh? thanks goph! and thanks Blue for your... thanks!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Rapier, great work! An art catapult.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Rapier, great work! An art catapult.


Cheers Bob. My ego loves you...


----------

